

How we built a Responsive Time.com - mikehostetler
http://appendto.com/case-study/responsive-design-time-com

======
gulbrandr
It is interesting to see that it exists a cropped version of the first article
image

Default image:
[http://img.timeinc.net/time/daily/2012/1210/485_hl_genomes_1...](http://img.timeinc.net/time/daily/2012/1210/485_hl_genomes_1022.jpg)

Cropped version:
[http://img.timeinc.net/time/daily/2012/1210/232_hl_genomes_1...](http://img.timeinc.net/time/daily/2012/1210/232_hl_genomes_1022.jpg)

------
alexgrande
Definitely like the responsive nature of this site. Nice work appendTo() team!

One question: where's the large screen layout? I use a 27in monitor, and I
really appreciate it when I can get more bang for my large screen buck!

------
jzimdars
Responsive Advertising. Finally!

:(

------
rgantree
It's great to see bigger companies getting reponsive

